# The Pastry Chef's Companion: A Comprehensive Resource Guide for the Baking and Pastry



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of The Pastry Chef's Companion: A Comprehensive Resource Guide for the Baking and Pastry Professional by Glenn Rinsky and Laura Halpin Rinsky

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

